# Classic British comedy films.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Been tidying out, and found Privates Progress. A classic, and surely Terry Thomas at his comedic best. What's your favorites ?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Life of Brian is the funniest film i've ever seen.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Life of Brian is the funniest film i've ever seen.


 Everything from that "house" falls into that category.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Brian Glover in Kes was funny and he was one of the few actors in the film, most were kids from local schools or in 'Our Juds' case a pit mon.

There's still a place for the old British films with Terry Thomas, Peter Sellers and the Carry on gang.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

1963...

It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.

A Stanley Kramer 'all star' classic, IMO.

:biggrin:

I know it's not British (but I like it).

:laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Alistair simm ,Joyce grenfell, George Cole and the st trinnians mob......even the stat and end cartoon drawings are great


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Alistair simm ,Joyce grenfell, George Cole and the st trinnians mob......even the stat and end cartoon drawings are great


 Agree....and most of the Carry Ons. Modern ones would include The Mask (only the first one....even if just to see Cameron Diaz in her first ever film role), Ace Ventura (only the first one), Dumb and Dumber (only the first one) and the Inbetweeners films,


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Anything with Norman Wisdom or Sid James for me, however, my favourite ever comedian was Les Dawson.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Sid James's was superb and his lecherous looks.

Norman Wisdom made that falling about and clowning look easy, which it wasnt. He was always a fit man.

Les's rubber mug, what can you say??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Alistair simm ,Joyce grenfell, George Cole and the st trinnians mob......even the stat and end cartoon drawings are great


 And Margaret Rutherford.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

How "Classic" are we going? Simon Pegg kicked Hollywood up the arse with Shaun of the Dead, I love that film. Same goes for Hot Fuzz and The World's End.

I've always had a soft spot for the Pink Panther movies if you want proper classic. "Not now, Cato!"


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> How "Classic" are we going?


 Never thought about that one. What's the new classics then ? I'm talking monochrome. must be an age thing.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's how to spend a weekend watching my all-time Top 10;



Kind Hearts & Coronets (1949); Denis Price, Alec Guinness, Joan Greenwood


Lavender Hill Mob (1951); Alec Guinness, Stanley Holloway, Sid James, Audrey Hepburn


The Ladykillers (1955); Alec Guinness, Cecil Parker, Herbert Lom, Peter Sellars, Frankie Howerd, Jack Warner


I'm Alright Jack (1959); Ian Carmichael, Peter Sellars, Terry-Thomas, Irene Handl, Liz Fraser, John Le Mesurier, Denis Price...


School for Scoundrels (1960); Ian Carmichael, Terry-Thomas, Denis Price, John Le Mesurier, Irene Handl and also Alistair Sim, Peter Jones and Hattie Jacques.


A Shot in the Dark (1964); Peter Sellars (as Clouseau), Herbert Lom, Elke Sommer...


Carry On Cleo (1964); Sid James et al


Don't Lose Your Head (1966); Sid James et al


Carry On Up The Khyber (1968); Sid James et al


Monty Python's Life Of Brian (1979);...


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I always enjoyed the Comic strip presents films. The bad news mockumentaries and The Yob were favourites. I haven't seen them for a very long time though so I'm not sure if they aged well.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

The dads army film made me laugh as did the Porridge film.

I dont think the dad's army characters could have been played any better by anyone and in the end the old men won.

Pompous Maimwaring getting wound up by lethargic ex public school boy, Wilson!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"The Balloon Goes Up", with Ethel Revnell and Gracie West

A quick plug for Renown Films and Talking Pictures TV for loads of British B movies from many genres including comedies.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

stairpost said:


> not sure if they aged well.


 They have. I got the boxed set last year.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Seeing another thread re the TT reminded me of George Formby and his films.

Simple formula, George is the gormless underdog from Wiggin but he ends up with the girl and plays his banjelele.

He won the TT, the Derby and punched Hitler on the nose after calling him a windbag.

Beat that Stallone.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> They have. I got the boxed set last year.


 Superb news. I shall see if I can find them on the net, and that's the next few nights sorted


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> They have. I got the boxed set last year.


 I found them all on 4od. I watched Bad news, more bad news and the Yob and thoroughly enjoyed them, I also watched something called The slags, I'd never heard of it, it wasn't my sort of thing.

More there than I remembered, so I'm looking forward to wasting a few evenings


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

stairpost said:


> I found them all on 4od. I watched Bad news, more bad news and the Yob and thoroughly enjoyed them, I also watched something called The slags, I'd never heard of it, it wasn't my sort of thing.
> 
> More there than I remembered, so I'm looking forward to wasting a few evenings


 My favorite is "Mr Jolly Lives Next Door".

Followed by "Four Men in a Car", and "Four Men in a Plane."

Happy viewing. :thumbsup:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> My favorite is "Mr Jolly Lives Next Door".
> 
> Followed by "Four Men in a Car", and "Four Men in a Plane."
> 
> Happy viewing. :thumbsup:


 Mr Jolly is next on my list


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

stairpost said:


> I always enjoyed the Comic strip presents films. The bad news mockumentaries and The Yob were favourites. I haven't seen them for a very long time though so I'm not sure if they aged well.


 http://www.channel4.com/programmes/comic-strip-presents

Love Rik Mayall

The link should work for UK members who are too young to have seen them the first time round


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/comic-strip-presents
> 
> Love Rik Mayall
> 
> The link should work for UK members who are too young to have seen them the first time round


 That's where I found them too, it's great to have them all in one place ready to watch.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

A favourite film of mine as a kid was 'The Mouse That Roared' with Peter sellers playing 3 roles.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/comic-strip-presents
> 
> Love Rik Mayall
> 
> The link should work for UK members who are too young to have seen them the first time round


 Apparently, I have to download 'Adobe' flashplayer to watch that.....and as I hate downloading any extrainious crap to my PC, that won't be happening, though nice to see Dawn French in her pre-humungous state....


----------



## borobiffa (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi, can't believe no one has mentioned Billy Liar - brilliant film!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I remember being taken by an old auntie to the cinema to see this.

Still laugh out loud today

:laugh: :laugh:

http://On The Buses (Movie - opening Titles):


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I was listening to the radio today and apparently their is a growing movement succeeding in getting some of these old films that are now considered dangerously non PC, deleted from existence.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> I was listening to the radio today and apparently their is a growing movement succeeding in getting some of these old films that are now considered dangerously non PC, deleted from existence.


 It is totally tragic how those that never experienced that era, nor have they experienced society evolve to where we are now and yet they superimpose current views and narratives over historic values, like these programmes that show 20 year olds watching 50 year old comedy and how they are outraged. It is pointless and invalid.

When these films were made PC did not exist and to be fair deleting this type of material, is just more extreme PCism, there are, dare I say, people that still view this kind of material in the way it was intended, just humorous with no underlying motives or messages.

I really do despise the PC brigade, they are robbing society of so much.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

On the flip side, even though it's not a film...

'Still Game' returns on Monday - YA DANCER! the funniest thing EVER on TV so far (in my tiny mind anyway!!)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Anything with Peter Sellers... I laugh even before he starts to speak...


----------

